# VAC Claim Advice



## buddyguy780 (21 Feb 2020)

I released from the CAF about 6 years ago, served for just under 10 years. I am looking at submitting a claim for chronic pain in various joints throughout my body. I contacted the legion and they looked through my medical files and said there's little to no mention of me going to the MIR for any such injuries. I talked to my family doctor about it and he said it's most likely a mental thing and may be a myofascial pain syndrome type illness, but will not diagnosis any of his patients with that as he doesn't not truly understand that type of illness and therefore will not sign off on the paperwork.

Does anyone know how I should proceed with this? I feel like I'm getting shutdown before I even begin. I have nothing to support my claim on my medical records and my family doctor says it's something he wont sign off on because he doesn't truly understand it.

I am in Edmonton if anyone can recommend a good doctor who has dealt with VAC or the CAF.


----------



## brihard (21 Feb 2020)

Who did you talk to at the Legion? If it was a branch level service officer, I would say skip them and go to a full time Provincial Command service officer. Their literal paid job is VAC claims. For Edmonton you're looking at Gerry Finlay or Darryll Newsham. https://legion.ca/support-for-veterans/contact-a-service-officer

Sounds like you may need to seek a specialist doctor who's better equipped to understand these sorts of conditions. Your doctor seems open about the fact that he lacks the knowledge and expertise needed for what you're walking in the door with. I'd be looking for that consult.


----------

